# blue tounge enclosure



## dexta (Feb 26, 2011)

any one got any good ideas for a blue tounge cage he is only 20cm long atm but i want to build him a cage that he can have for ever so whats some good sizes and shapes


thanks


----------



## cadwallader (Feb 26, 2011)

I would say rectangle and 1200x500x500 would be the basic set up, butif you want to get fancy maybe try a corner unit?


----------



## barish (Feb 26, 2011)

If u got the space and the time and the skills an outdoor pit would be awesOme and you could get a couple more


----------



## cadwallader (Feb 26, 2011)

+1 for the out door pit


----------



## dexta (Feb 26, 2011)

yeah rad id love to but only renting atm so lol i cant realli. yeah im not sure yet i want a nice one but idk about like what wood like some red hard wood and **** to look nice or what


----------



## Virides (Feb 27, 2011)

Lizard styled finger grips would look nice on the sliding glass if you are having that 

You can still do an outdoor pit and I don't know why people haven't done this prior... Why not just have the outdoor pit in a box that is on top of the ground so you are not digging into the ground. That way you can move it... and worst it will do is kill the grass (which will grow back in a couple of months).

It would need drainage and need to be treated or some kind of protectant to stop the water rotting it over time.


----------



## reptilife (Feb 27, 2011)

dexta said:


> yeah rad id love to but only renting atm so lol i cant realli. yeah im not sure yet i want a nice one but idk about like what wood like some red hard wood and **** to look nice or what



What about something outside like a "Birdies" raised garden bed (google it!)?
That way you can pick it up and take it to your next rental and leave no damage behind!


----------

